# Looking for South GA Hunting Lease



## Swamp Kill (Jan 3, 2012)

I am looking for 300-2000 acres to lease in South GA. Please send me the details if you want lease some land. We do not put anymore than 1 man per 100 acres. We will take good care of your property. Looking for a campsite with electric and water.


----------



## kodyt07 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a 2400 acre QDM lease in Charlton County(St.George). I am looking for a couple of memebers, already have 6 but, would like 9 or 10 in total. Nearest camping site is 15 miles away. 7 pt or better, bear, hogs, turkey. year round access. If your intrested, email me at kodyt07@live.com


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Jul 19, 2012)

*Land in jenkins county*

I have 1442 acres available in jenkins county with camper hook ups if interested call 478-494-3240


----------



## tgb48 (Jul 25, 2012)

i have a 1039 acs. in telfair co.


----------

